# severe constipation/no urge to go/etc.,,,



## geniveve (Mar 11, 2009)

i thought i would put this under constipation as i really don't know where to put it.first off, i have had several severe falls, down stairs, out of an rv, and on the sidewalk. nothing broken, but really bruised up. the last fall was in october of last year.i have developed over the last several weeks, a numbness when i walk in the lower buttocks and vaginal area. i walk a mile every morning and i'm almost numb by the time i get to the car. it's painful.also i am getting internal rectal spasms or cramps. they are very painful.i have not been to the bathroom for two weeks. i took a fiber laxative -- nothing. i finally took three women's corectal laxative and it finally worked. it's mostly water, but the rectal and lower abdominal cramps are so bad, i end up doubled over, sweating in pain.my vaginal area, well, it almost has no feeling. i can urinate fine but i am having problems stopping, like when i get up off the toliet.now to be honest, i started the nutrisystem diet and have read on there that many people are constipated by their diet. i've read of one woman who only went twice in over a month. egads....i am trying to drink as much water as possible, eating fruit adn prunes. nothing seems to help.i get cramps and pain in the lower buttocks and leg/vaginal area when i sit.i feel very bloated and full of ####...literally. i've had a lot of bowel movements today but it's been mostly water.i don't want to go to my gastro because the last time he told my husband that i "just wanted attention and there was nothing wrong with me." that caused me untold problems at home, as you can imagine. course it's my fault, as i signed the release giving him permission to talk to my husband. stupid me, didn't realize he would make comments like that!!i would appreciate any help. i am miserable.even drinking milk has not helped. normally it does, but not now.


----------



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

You may have an obstruction. Are you able to pass gas?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ummm I am not sure about an obstruction. You wouldn't have been able to pass anything if you were completely obstructed.It is more than likely the diet that is causing the constipation. So.. use an osmotic for a bit til you can get regular again. Because the diet may be causing this and the diet is something you do everyday... you need to treat the constiaption.. _everyday_.So use correctol or something stronger if you think you haven't gone enough yet right now. And I would NOT go back to that GI.. _ever_. Find yourself a new one. But in the meantime.. go to your GP or reg Dr. and ask about that numbness... Yeah it could be form the constipation... MAYbe.. but it could also be from something else.. like maybe one of your falls is coming back to haunt you.Keep us posted.


----------



## geniveve (Mar 11, 2009)

ummm, what is an "osmotic"? is that like a fiber supplement or something?oh, yes, plenty of gas. it's so embarrassing. i mean lots....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

osmotic is pulls water to it (so pulls water into the stool)Common ones are magnesium salts (milk of magnesia or magnesium oxide or citrate) and miralax.


----------



## truredhead (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi there, I do not know much about your age but I also had alot of the same symptoms and found out I had a prolapse. I also had a bad fall in a seated position. I do not know what, if either, caused all my pain. Do you feel any heaviness or have lower back pain? I was hurting in my hips and lower back and was told by a doc my uterus had fell. I had 5 kids so that also may have played a role. Sometimes a fall will cause fibromyalgia if you did not heal quite right I was told. After a hysterectomy my bladder prolapsed as well. I am going to have surgery again now. You might check on a prolapse from a doc. The pelvic floor muscles will not relax and it causes a lot of constipation. You may also have irritable bowel with constipation. It is a guessing game sometimes but that was the same symptoms I had, so I thought I would let you know what it was for me.


----------

